# Strömungspumpe + Luftheberrücklauf in einem



## Teich4You (26. Juli 2017)

Seit Tagen überlege ich schon, wie ich meinem Teich für 1-2 Stunden am Tag eine starke Strömung verpassen kann. Einfach damit die Fische sich bewegen müssen und weil ich es möchte. Daher bitte keine Diskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn. 

Mit einem Strömungsluftheber habe ich ich getestet. Aber ich will kein Rohr im Teich haben.

Ich möchte wissen ob ihr es für machbar haltet es folgendermaßen zu bauen:

Wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft soll der Rücklauf in den Teich normal weiter verfügbar sein für den Luftheber.
Zeitgesteuert soll dann die Rohrpumpe anspringen und einen der Rückläufe dazu bringen mehr Wasser zu fördern.

Meine Bedenken gehen dahin, ob die Pumpe nicht eher das Wasser aus dem Y-Stück drückt, anstatt in den Teich. Wobei es ja schon reichen würde, wenn 80% vom Wasser im Teich landen und eine starke Strömung erzeugen.

  

Ausprobieren geht über studieren, oder ist es nicht möglich? Jemand schon mal etwas ähnliches verbaut?


----------



## tosa (26. Juli 2017)

Hi Florian,

das hat ein Bekannter in ähnlicher Konstellation gerade versucht, ging voll nach hinten los, die BA/SK zogen nicht mehr richtig, der LH brach von der Leistung zusammen.


----------



## Zacky (26. Juli 2017)

Man könnte versuchen, dass man das Rücklaufrohr des Lufthebers etwas modifiziert und an dieses Rohr dann letztendlich die Rohrpumpe anschließen. In diesem Sinne, würde ich das Rücklaufrohr etwas verlängern und einen Teil der Verlängerung lochen oder mit einem Gitterrohr versehen. Dieses jedoch nicht zu lang machen und an das Ende dieses Gitter- oder Lochrohres die Rohrpumpe stecken. Im Betrieb sollte es möglich sein, dass die Rohrpumpe das Wasser mit entsprechend Kraft am Gitterrohr bzw. am gelochten Bereich vorbei schiebt.

PS: Ich würde in dem Fall nicht den Luftheber deaktivieren, sondern beides zusammen betreiben, wobei nur die Rohrpumpe dann zeitschaltgesteuert läuft.


----------



## Geisy (26. Juli 2017)

Ich würde an beiden Anschlüssen vom Y Adapater eine KG Rückstauklappe machen.
So geht wenn die Rohrpumpe läuft der Rückschlag vom LH zu und anders rum.
Das Wasser kann jeweils nur Richtung Teich.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Juli 2017)

Thorsten was heißt denn ähnliche Konstellation?  Warum sollten die BA und der Skimmer nicht mehr ziehen, wenn man den sog sogar vergrößert?

Zacky habe ich so verstanden, dass man die Pumpe in den LH direkt integriert?

Geisy meinst du der normale staudruck reicht aus um die klappe zu öffnen? Habe ja noch drei Rückläufe. 

Ich will die Pumpe am Ende haben. Voller druck im Teich.


----------



## Geisy (26. Juli 2017)

Ich hab am ende vom Luftheber Froschklappen dran die funktionieren gut und bei der Rohrpumpe dann sowieso.
Bin mir nicht sicher aber meine das die Rückstauklappe das selbe ist, nur zum Einbau innerhalb der Rohrleitung.

Ich denke auch das der LH zusammen bricht wenn er in einem Rücklauf mit der Pumpe ist.
Die Pumpe baut soviel Druck auf das der LH vielleicht sogar Rückwärts läuft.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (26. Juli 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Zacky habe ich so verstanden, dass man die Pumpe in den LH direkt integriert?



Nein, sondern schon die Rohrkonstruktion der Rückleitung innerhalb der Rücklaufkammer abändert und die Pumpe (mehr oder weniger) in das Rücklaufrohr integriert. Kann gerne dazu mal eine Skizze machen, wie ich das meine.

Die Idee von Norbert mit den Rückstauklappen ist aber auch eine gute Variante, wie ich finde. Die Froschklappen sind meines Wissens nach, nur auf der Welle gelagert und die normalen KG-Rückstauklappen mit Feder verstärkt. Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Geisy (26. Juli 2017)

Die Rückstauklappen müssen ohne Feder sein sonst geht das nicht, einfach mal im Baumarkt anschauen.
Die Klappe darf nicht schwimmen und muß unter Wasser zufallen, da am Teich die Rohre immer ganz gefüllt sind.
Da gibt es Klappen aus Metall.


----------



## tosa (26. Juli 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Thorsten was heißt denn ähnliche Konstellation? Warum sollten die BA und der Skimmer nicht mehr ziehen, wenn man den sog sogar vergrößert?



Hi Florian,

genau kann ich es dir nicht sagen, ich war da nicht bei. Er sagte mir das nur das die beiden sich behindert haben und dadurch der Flow weniger wurde. Gemessen hatte er das mit einem Ultraschall-flowmeter. Er wollte den Flow auch steigern, und anscheinend habe die sich behindert.


----------



## samorai (25. Aug. 2017)

Wie oft in 24h sollte die Strömungspumpe denn laufen?


----------



## Teich4You (25. Aug. 2017)

Moin. So 8 Stunden täglich sollten schon ausreichen.
Bin in dem Thema auch schon weiter.
Werde demnächst mal berichten.
Geht übrigens wunderbar das zu kombinieren.


----------



## samorai (25. Aug. 2017)

Meine Frage war eher allgemeiner.Ich habe einen gepumpten Teich.
Nun habe ich meine erste Pumpe wieder entdeckt und sie im Wasser versenkt,ist ne 6000 der.
Sie soll nicht andauernd laufen,dabei dachte ich 2 mal am Tag im,12 h Takt a 10-15mim.
Um die Koi/Fisch -Ruhe nicht zu stören dachte ich an eine ideale Zeit von 9Uhr und 21 Uhr.
Ist eventuell etwas OT, aber die Suche hat nicht s anderes ausgespuckt.
Neugierig bin ich sehr gerne.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Ron,
so sehe ich das auch. Wenn die Rohrpumpe über das von Florian eingezeichnete Auslaufrohr eine gerichtete und starke Strömung erzeugen soll, dann bedeutet das einen Druckverlust in diesem Abschnitt (den man sogar bei Druckverlust oder mit eigener Rechnung abschätzen könnte). Dies ist für den LH nichts anderes als zusätzliche Förderhöhe, verbunden mit entsprechendem Leistungsverlust (dazu braucht man wiederum eine Idee über die Förderhöhe bzw. den Druckverlust auf LH-Seite).
Einen negativen Einfluß gibt es, wenn die Rohrpumpe mit ihrem zusätzlichen Durchfluß einen so hohen Druckverlust aufbaut, dass der LH dadurch in seiner Leistung beeinträchtigt wird.
Wenn Florians Filter (wovon ich ausgehe) gut dimensioniert ist, dann wird diese befristete Leistngsminderung auf seiten des LH den Teich nicht aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen. Wenn ich die Technik-Diskussionen bislang richtig verstanden habe, dann ist für dauerhaft klares Wasser ein deutlich überdimensionierter Filter erforderlich, anderenfalls gäbe es keine Toleranz bei Schwankungen (Sommerperiode mit lang anhaltenden hohen Temperaturen, schnelle Aufheizphase im Frühjahr etc). Da sollte selbst ein Einbruch von 50% Filterleistung oder mehr in 8-12 von 24 h keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Aug. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Meine Frage war eher allgemeiner.Ich habe einen gepumpten Teich.
> Nun habe ich meine erste Pumpe wieder entdeckt und sie im Wasser versenkt,ist ne 6000 der.
> Sie soll nicht andauernd laufen,dabei dachte ich 2 mal am Tag im,12 h Takt a 10-15mim.
> Um die Koi/Fisch -Ruhe nicht zu stören dachte ich an eine ideale Zeit von 9Uhr und 21 Uhr.
> ...


Achso.
Ich leite es mir eher so her, dass man es lieber tagsüber machen sollte, wenn die Koi am aktivsten sind.
Denn sie schwimmen dann gerne in der Strömung.
Also eher nix mit Ruhe, sondern Aktivität und Bewegung für die Fische.
Das ist mein Ansatz.
Und auch wegen besserem Schmutzabtransport.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Aug. 2017)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Wenn die Rohrpumpe über das von Florian eingezeichnete Auslaufrohr eine gerichtete und starke Strömung erzeugen soll, dann bedeutet das einen Druckverlust in diesem Abschnitt (den man sogar bei Druckverlust oder mit eigener Rechnung abschätzen könnte). Dies ist für den LH nichts anderes als zusätzliche Förderhöhe, verbunden mit entsprechendem Leistungsverlus


Moin.
Dazu muss man anmerken, dass mein Luftheber bereits 10cm unter Wasser liegt und ich ihm keine Förderhöhe beschere, sondern eigentlich die Arbeit erleichtere, wenn ich die Aufstauung nehme. 
Wenn er auf Niveau liegen würde, wäre deine Aussage natürlich korrekt, was sie so auch ist, nur eben nicht auf mein System bezogen.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Technik-Diskussionen bislang richtig verstanden habe, dann ist für dauerhaft klares Wasser ein deutlich überdimensionierter Filter erforderlich, anderenfalls gäbe es keine Toleranz bei Schwankungen


So habe ich das noch nie gesehen, aber interessanter Ansatz.

Die Frage wann ein Filter überdimensioniert ist, ist glaube ich auch genaus so schwer zu beantworten, wie die Frage, wann er denn ausreichend dimensioiert ist. 
Weiterhin gibt es mehrere Ziele die ein Filter verfolgen kann und die der Teichbesitzer auch unterschiedlich gewichten kann.
Bioleistung für die Fischhaltung ist das eine, Wasserklarheit das andere. Wobei man es sogar noch weiter differenzieren kann; ein extrem großer Biofilter kann trotzdem schlechte Wasserklarheit zulassen, ebenso ein Mini Biofilter das Gegenteil. Daher ist auch der Aufbau und die Bestückung entscheidend. 
Wie immer ist es nicht so einfach beim Teich und man muss alle Randbedingungen berücksichtigen bei seinen Aussagen.


----------



## samorai (26. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bioleistung für die Fischhaltung ist das eine, Wasserklarheit das andere.


Die meisten streben das klare Wasser an um ihre Fische zu sehen.
Ich schau mir jetzt gerne mal den/ die Koi-Blogs an.
Der freundliche Koinichi-Mensch meint 1/3 vom Koi-Teich sollten Filter sein.
Bei dieser Aussage geht er bestimmt auf “Nummer sicher“.
Wie viel Bio davon sein sollte sagt er leider nicht.


----------



## troll20 (26. Aug. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Wie viel Bio davon sein sollte sagt er leider nicht


8 -10 % empfiehlt er


----------



## Mushi (26. Aug. 2017)

Bei mir sind es 1,5% Biovolumen und 0,5% Biomaterial auf den Teichinhalt bezogen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## samorai (26. Aug. 2017)

Bei mir ist es mit Frank identisch.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Aug. 2017)

Bei mir sind es es fast 7 % biovolumen und Material.... Keine Ahnung..... Vielleicht 3% auf den Teich bezogen


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Aug. 2017)

So funktioniert das bei Dir, Florian!
Die Zusatzpumpe nimmt dem LH sogar etwas Gegendruck weg und dieser wird etwas effektiver.
-------------
Vieleicht kannst du ggf. probieren einfach mehr Strömung im Teich mit mehr Luft am LH zu erzeugen...der lässt sich sicher noch mit etwas mehr Luft versorgen, bevor er kollabiert- das habe ich z.B: am LH KG 200 mit mehr als 100l/min nicht geschafft.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Aug. 2017)

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das eigentliche Thema


----------



## Teich4You (27. Aug. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Die meisten streben das klare Wasser an um ihre Fische zu sehen.
> Ich schau mir jetzt gerne mal den/ die Koi-Blogs an.
> Der freundliche Koinichi-Mensch meint 1/3 vom Koi-Teich sollten Filter sein.
> Bei dieser Aussage geht er bestimmt auf “Nummer sicher“.
> Wie viel Bio davon sein sollte sagt er leider nicht.


Habe eben den mk Blog gesehen und weiß nun was du meinst. Er sagte aber 1/3 der Teichfläche sollte man als Filterkammer einplanen nicht als Biofilter.


----------



## Mushi (27. Aug. 2017)

Als Biovolumen wird historischerweise oft 10% des Teichvolumens empfohlen. Das wären bei meinen 60 m³ sage und schreibe 6000 Liter. Wahrscheinlich erkennt auch der Nichtexperte schnell, daß dies völliger Quatsch ist. Passender wären etwa 600 Liter 12er __ Hel-X im Moving Bed bei einem Füllgrad von max. 30%. So ergibt sich real eine 1800 Liter Biotonne.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Teich4You (27. Aug. 2017)

Es soll ja Leute geben die nicht nur auf Helix setzen und der "historischen" Filterung durchaus was abgewinnen koennen.


----------



## Mushi (27. Aug. 2017)

Jepp, für die historische Filterung macht die historische Dimensionierung Sinn.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Florian,
nur kurz zu Deiner Antwort - an Unterdruck auf eine Leitung durch vorbeiströmende Medien hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, dafür müsste allerdings der flow durch die durchströmte Leitung wesentlich größer als die "Einströmung" vom Abzweig sein.
Wie Du mit Frank diskutiert hast, ist die Wassermenge durch den Filter die eine Sache, die Abbauleistung des Filters die andere. Genau aus diesem Grund bin ich auch __ Hel-X-Fan geworden - das ist ein Material, was den Durchfluß wenig bremst, und dabei eine große (ich sag' bewußt nicht: maximale, das müßte ich beweisen) Besiedlungsfläche bietet. Die chemische Basis von Hel-X finde ich genial, weil Biofilme schlecht auf Hel-X haften, und daher nicht beliebig aufwachsen können. Das entspricht auch meinen Erfahrungen der letzten 7 Jahre. Über die "Beweglichkeit" der Filterkörper (man denke an Kies, oder "Raschig-Ringe") habt ihr ja gerade diskutiert - die haben mehr Platzbedarf bei gleichem Wartungsintervall.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Aug. 2017)

Moinsen.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Über die "Beweglichkeit" der Filterkörper (man denke an Kies, oder "Raschig-Ringe") habt ihr ja gerade diskutiert - die haben mehr Platzbedarf bei gleichem Wartungsintervall.





RKurzhals schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund bin ich auch __ Hel-X-Fan geworden - das ist ein Material, was den Durchfluß wenig bremst, und dabei eine große (ich sag' bewußt nicht: maximale, das müßte ich beweisen) Besiedlungsfläche bietet.



Kies und Pringels sind mit Sicherheit die verkehrten Filtermaterialien, wenn man einen Teich betreiben möchte an dem es gute Bioleistung und wenig Wartung geben soll.

Unter historischen Materialien verstehe ich übrigens Japanmatten & Bürsten.
Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass bei entsprechend guter Vorfilterung (Trommelfilter/Bandfilter/Vliesfilter) und korrekter Einbauweise, die Japanmatten Standzeiten von 5, 10 oder sogar 15 Jahren haben und niemals gewartet oder gereinigt werden müssen.

Weiterhin sehe ich beim Einsatz unterschiedlicher Filtermaterialien, egal ob historisch oder nicht, auch den Vorteil, dass sich unterschiedliche Lebensräume für Organismen einstellen können. Und eine möglichst große Diversität ist bei allen Biotopen und Lebensräumen immer auch ein Faktor für Stabilität.

In einem mir berichteten Fall mit reinem Helixfilter, gab es nach einer Teichbehandlung die Problematik, dass der Helix danach wie neu aussah. Also Bio abgestorben.
Das Einfahren des Filter hat danach wieder Monate gedauert.
Der Teichbesitzer hat sich seit diesem Tag eine weitere Kammer mit Japanmatten gegönnt.
Die Matten besiedeln wesentlich schneller und können auch dickere Biofilme ausbilden.
Somit dienen Sie als eine art Puffer für den Fall, dass das Helix schaden nehmen sollte.

Erst dieses Jahr ist bei einem Bekannten von mir etwas ähnliches passiert. Das Helix hat sich von braun wieder weiß gefärbt.
Ammonium und Nitrit sind in unerfreuliche Höhen geschossen. Den Filter wieder in Gang zu bringen wird bis nächstes Jahr dauern.
Dadurch kaum Fütterung möglich, kaum Wachstum der Fische....kaum Spass am Teich.
Er ist drauf und dran sich nächstes Jahr auch noch eine Kammer mit Matten hin zu bauen.

Bei meinem eigenen Teich verwende ich auch Helix und zwar statisch. Aber ebenso Japanmatten.
Nachdem ich meinen Filter 2 Wochen lang mit Wasser aus der Hälterung angeimpft hatte, konnte ich beim Ziehen der Matten bereits Lebewesen finden.
Das Helix war natürlich noch schneeweiß.
Bis heute, also gut 2 Monate Echtbetrieb, habe ich kein Nitrit und kein Ammonium messen können.
Das Ganze bei täglicher Fütterung von durchgehend rund 120 Gramm.
Ich führe das darauf zurück, dass die Matten bereits ausreichend Biobewuchs ansiedeln konnten.

Wartungsintervalle an meinem Teich?
Bisher keiner.
Auch weiterhin nicht abzusehen.
Ich rühre einmal die Woche das Helix mit der Hand durch, weil ich Langeweile habe.

Habe einfach mal ein wenig ausgeführt, was meine Gedanken zu dem Thema Filtermaterialien sind.



*So nun aber zum Thema Strömungspumpe:
*
Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen bin ich in meine Rücklaufkammer ab- oder besser gesagt eingetaucht.
Ich habe nun eine Aquaforte HF 28.000 dort an einen der Rückläufe montiert, die ich abstauben konnte. 
Die Pumpe ist über eine Zeitschaltuhr gesteuert, die sie tagsüber zuschaltet. 

Sagen wir es mal so: 4/5 des Flow gehen in den Teich, 1/5 wieder rückwärts in die Kammer.
Ich habe diverse Einbaumöglichkeiten getestet, aber keine gefunden in der die Pumpe zu 100% in den Teich fördert. Daher werde ich mir demnächst eine Rückschlagklappe besorgen.
Das Problem ist halt bei mir, dass ich beim Abschalten der Pumpe denselben Rücklauf wieder in Schwerkraft nutzen möchte.

Das Ergebnis, was die Strömung angeht, kann sich aber sehen lassen.
Da die Pumpe nur 30cm durch ein Rohr fördert wo am Ende ein 87 Grad Bogen zur Lenkung drauf sitzt, kann Sie ihre Stärke voll ausspielen.
Das Ganze läuft übrigens schon einige Tage, weil ich vor Berichterstattung erst mal mehr testen und beobachten wollte.

Nach einigen Tagen kann ich berichten, dass die Fische nochmals aktiver geworden sind, gerne im Bereich der Ausgangsströmung schwimmen und auch mein Dreck sich besser bzw. natürlich schneller zu den Abläufen bewegt.
Der Luftheber läuft natürlich durch und auch aus den anderen Rückläufen kommt weiterhin was raus, da trotz der Pumpe noch ein Niveauunterschied in der Rücklaufkammer gegenüber dem Teich besteht.

Das Ganze ist natürlich reine Spielerei und hat mit einem effizienten Teichbetrieb mit Luftheber nichts weiter zu tun. 

Ich wollte es trotzdem mal testen, da ja so viel über Strömung im Koiteich diskutiert wird. Ich mag die Pumpe als zusätzliche stundenweise geschaltete Möglichkeit mal Party im Teich zu machen.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Sep. 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nFFU4eV8G8_


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Florian. Ich würde evtl. den 87° Abzweig gegen einen 45° Abzweig und im Teich dazu einen Rohrbogen nutzen.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Sep. 2017)

Kannst du mir mal einen passenden Rohrbogen verlinken?
Beim 87 Grad Abzweig meinst du den direkt auf der Pumpe?


----------



## meinereiner (2. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Florian,

zu deiner 'Frage' im Video bezüglich Abschäumer, wie du das finden solltest, oder was damit machen, und ob das was bringt.
Vielleicht kannst du ja noch einen Ablauf an den LH bauen, und den 'Abschaum' irgendwo sammeln.
Zu der Frage ob das was bringt: Schau dir die Brühe einfach mal an, und stelle dir die Frage, ob du diese Brühe einfach wieder in den Teich schütten würdest.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Beim 87 Grad Abzweig meinst du den direkt auf der Pumpe?


Nein, den oben, wo Du in deinem Video meintest, dass dort etwas Wasser zurück in die Kammer drückt. Dort einen 45° Abzweig in Kombination mit dem Rohrbogen.

Den Rohrbogen in PVC oder in KG. In PVC findest Du ihn bei jedem guten Zubehörhändler und den in KG findest Du hier - http://www.baustoffoutlet-shop.de/e...ectPath=/Shops/61186960/Products/KG.LB.110.87


----------



## Teich4You (2. Sep. 2017)

meinereiner schrieb:


> zu deiner 'Frage' im Video bezüglich Abschäumer, wie du das finden solltest, oder was damit machen, und ob das was bringt.
> Vielleicht kannst du ja noch einen Ablauf an den LH bauen, und den 'Abschaum' irgendwo sammeln.
> Zu der Frage ob das was bringt: Schau dir die Brühe einfach mal an, und stelle dir die Frage, ob du diese Brühe einfach wieder in den Teich schütten würdest.


Moin.
Ich habe den Schaum vorhin mal abgeschöpft. 
Ich habe leider keine Idee, wie ich den aus der Kammer ableiten könnte, ohne durch den Deckel gehen zu müssen.
Vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein.



Zacky schrieb:


> Nein, den oben, wo Du in deinem Video meintest, dass dort etwas Wasser zurück in die Kammer drückt. Dort einen 45° Abzweig in Kombination mit dem Rohrbogen.


Ah ok, alles klaro.
Danke für den Link, solche Bögen kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2017)

Den Schaum könntest du doch auch in den Behälter vom Schmutzwasser deines Trommlers leiten, oder?


----------



## Teich4You (3. Sep. 2017)

Theoretisch ja. Aber wüsste gerade nicht wie ich dahin kommen soll mit Rohren. Müssten sehr kleine Rohre sein, dann wäre es vielleicht möglich. Muss ich mal gucken.


----------



## meinereiner (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Florian,

wie klein wäre denn klein? DN 40 oder kleiner. Je nach dem wieviel Wasser/Schaum da abgeschäumt wird, bildet sich da unter Umständen ein Belag.
Soll heißen, wenn's zu klein wird, wäre da eventuell die Gefahr gegeben, dass es irgendwann mal verstopft.
Aber da würde probieren über studieren gehen.
Ich glaube ich habe DN 40, mit momentan relativ wenig Abschäumleistung, und da geht's noch locker durch. Müsste ich vielleicht auch mal überprüfen .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## DbSam (3. Sep. 2017)

Das sollte kein Problem sein, Kernbohrer und ab geht die Luzie.
Alles andere ist Spielerei.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Florian!
Soll es sein das die Umwälz- Pumpe mehr Drive hat wie der LH absaugen kann.
Macht theoretisch wenig Sinn, wenn das Amonium dauernd im Teich kreist.
Die Fadenalgen freuen sich nur.


----------



## Zacky (4. Sep. 2017)

Ich klinke mich mal kurz ein... Die Rohrpumpe ist doch hinter dem Luftheber bzw. so gar noch hinter der Bio an einen von mehreren Rückläufen installiert. Also pumpt die Rohrpumpe, da sie ja eigentlich auch weniger als der Luftheber leisten soll, lediglich einen größeren Anteil vom Rücklaufwasser durch ein Rücklaufrohr.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Sep. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal kurz ein... Die Rohrpumpe ist doch hinter dem Luftheber bzw. so gar noch hinter der Bio an einen von mehreren Rückläufen installiert. Also pumpt die Rohrpumpe, da sie ja eigentlich auch weniger als der Luftheber leisten soll, lediglich einen größeren Anteil vom Rücklaufwasser durch ein Rücklaufrohr.


Ja richtig. 

Samorai bitte nochmal das Video gucken, dann verstehst du es.


----------



## center (5. Sep. 2017)

Versuch doch mal die Pumpe ohne Abzweige direkt an Ausgang anzuschließen.

Wenn die aus ist fließt doch auch noch Wasser hindurch. Ist nur die Frage wieviel das sein wird und ob es für dich ausreichend ist.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Sep. 2017)

center schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal die Pumpe ohne Abzweige direkt an Ausgang anzuschließen.
> 
> Wenn die aus ist fließt doch auch noch Wasser hindurch. Ist nur die Frage wieviel das sein wird und ob es für dich ausreichend ist.


Habe ich tatsächlich schon ausprobiert. 
Leider kommt dann im Grunde nichts mehr aus dem Rücklauf.


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2017)

Doofe Spielerei!
Habe mir das Video,den Text und andere Texte angeschaut und bin zu einem ganz anderen Schluss gekommen.
Rohr(bzw Schlauch) im Rohr.
Dh. im Filter das Ausströmende Rohr in dem Filter verlängern, die Pumpe kommt dann an den Anfang und die Druckseite bekommt einen Schlauch der dann im bis in den Teich geht.
Dieses Rohr muss ähnlich wie ein Gitterrohr Neben-Wasser ziehen können, wenn nur der LH arbeitet, so wird er auch sein Wasser los.
Dh. zwischen Pumpe und Auslauf braucht das Rohr Löcher oder Schlitze oder auch auf der ganzen Länge, musst du mal sehen.
Den leichten Rückstau der Pumpe bekommt eventuell auch weg. Da denke ich das ist die Wasser-Säule im Teich, die auf den Ausgang drückt.
Hinter dem 87° Bogen im Teich noch einen Abzweig stecken und ihn dicht unter der Wasserkante auslaufen lassen, der Schlauch von der Pumpe sollte dann auch da enden.
Das ganze vielleicht in HT-ROHR(grau) , das passt besser zu dem grau der Dichtschlemme.


----------

